# What kind of arrows do i need? Aluminum/carbon



## Blackhawkbowguy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all i have a pse blackhawk 60 inch 50lb. I need some advice on what kind of arrows i need, i didnt know how complicated it was untill i did a lot of research. I draw back at 28 1/2 inch. What spine should i use for my target practice and hunting, and do i need carbon or aluminum and what brand of arrow do you think i need, also fletching, 4 inch or 5 inch, three or four feathers? Thanks for any info i'm clueless haha


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Since from the sound of your post you will not be making your own arrows just yet, I'd recommend heading over to your pro shop and let them know what you're looking for and they should be able to set you up. There's a great pro shop just outside of Atlanta called Archery Learning Center that will get you exactly what you need for target and hunting and keep it all within your budget.


----------



## Blackhawkbowguy (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks montigre i might be going past atlanta soon so i'll be shore to make plans to stop in there.i live in the southern part of Ga and the only shop that carries archery equip is gander mt and they only carry compound/crossbow arrows/bolts. I use to have a local place were i got my arrows but they unfortanitly closed down, i was paying about 12 bucks per arrow is that about normal? And thank you very much for the reply and info


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the address for you: Archery Learning Center 2164 Fountain Square, Snellville, GA (678) 901-9861. Tell the owner, George Ryals, I said "hi". You'll really like the set up he has there. 

$12.00 per arrow is pretty average for decent shafts. Top of the line target shafts can go for upwards of $45.00+ per arrow. Wallyworld mystery arrows can be as low as $2.00 per arrow, but I'd really be afraid to shoot those...lol!!


----------



## Blackhawkbowguy (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks a ton i really hope i'll be able to stop there not shore if i can yet though but i will try, and if i do i'll make shore to tell him you said hello. Is your name george or is that the owners name? And i agree buying arrows at wal mart is like racing a mini van in the daytona 500 hahaha.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

The owner's name is George. lol!! I like your mini van at Daytona analogy!!


----------



## Blackhawkbowguy (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol thanks they just come to me, my siblings say im just stupid haha


----------

